# Netherlands Situation



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Dear All,

I'm a Non-EU citizen currently residing in Germany with EU job seeker visa, Currently im hunting for jobs in Germany and by luck I have been invited for an Interview for a Netherland based company in Eindhoven.

They have asked for my salary expectations and I have no clue to demand.
I have been working in the engineering sector for past 4-5 years and the position I have been called for is - Technical sales Engineer for MNC 
Thanks


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi financepil, 

here is some information on income tax in the Netherlands which should allow you to calculate the net income that you'll be left with. 

Good luck!


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you very much for the information.
But I'm still confuced with the work permit system in the Netherlands. 

I have been asked to attend an Interview in the Netherlands and the postion seems to be offering a high salry. ( May be I'm not sure how much would they offer for a sales Engineer position)

But according to what I read it is mentioned that being a Non-EU I would either need EU blue card or hihgly skilled migrant visa to work in the netherlands? 

In case if I fall under the salry requirments and if I secure the job what will happen ?
If there are any speacial work permit for those ?


Thanks.


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Compny location will be Eindhoven hence what will be a decent salary to live around the city I'm also considering to a rent an apartment.

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If the company wants to hire you, they should take care of all the initial steps in terms of securing the appropriate visa for you. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> If the company wants to hire you, they should take care of all the initial steps in terms of securing the appropriate visa for you.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Yes you are right. They mentioned they will take care of all the visa process if im hired but I'm kind of excited to know which visa would they apply knowing that im a Non EU ?

This might give me an idea when it comes to salary negotiation.

Thanks


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Dear All,

What is the minimum some do i need to earn in Netherland to optain a work permit?
I'm a Non -EU citizen hence i might need a minimum income requirment.

Other than that what are the main components I have to request from my employer in terms of my salary? 

It has been a hugh complex sitiation for me as it gonna be my first job interview in Europe


----------



## LindaT (Sep 9, 2014)

Both my kids survived on Euros1200 per month, how they did that I shall never know. The lowest rent for a one room apartment is E500 per month but more than likely E700 is realistic. You'd have to share if you wanted something larger. I am only basing this on what my family did two years ago. It all depends on the area you want to live. Best to contact estate agents and make enquiries about rents for the area. (Makelaars) One person can survive on E50 per week food bill and the rest is dependent on your personal energy output. Be aware you will have to pay three months rent in advance as a deposit and very often if you don't go through a recognised estate agent you could lose all that! My daughter took on an apartment with a friend. She looked after it very well for six months. I personally supervised the cleaning and so on. When the contact was ended the lady who owned it complained that this was broken and that was left in a mess which wasn't true and we couldn't enter the apartment to check. I know the girls left the house in very good condition and put away all the potential items which belonged to the owner so they couldn't be broken, we left the house as we found it. The girls lost over E700 each. So beware of rogue landlords.

I wish you success in your venture, but it's all about doing your homework which I see you are doing already.


----------

